# 92s rear sight



## ernesto_m (Jan 3, 2015)

Just purchased a trade in Italian Beretta 92s in great shape with one slight flaw I did not notice until I got home - it has a good chunk of the rear sight taken out.

I purchased a 92S replacement from Numrich, but the sight base is much wider and squared off compared to the rounded shape of the stock 92s sight - the sight would fit fine on a 92FS. I believe they have the sight mis-marked as fitting the 92s.

Rear Sight, Single White Dot, New Original Gun Parts | 350460 | Numrich Gun Parts

I was trying to keep it as original as possible but I am having a hard time locating any sights that would fit this model.

any leads/thoughts? thanks in advance...


----------

